

The NoSQL Ecosystem - yarapavan
http://www.aosabook.org/en/nosql.html

======
marcua
Thanks for submitting! The nice thing about our publishing model is that I can
edit the document with suggestions, so send them my way!

~~~
yarapavan
Thank you @marcua for writing this informative and useful chapter.

------
Maro
Check out

<http://scalien.com>

or

<http://github.com/scalien/scaliendb>

for a replicated, scalable (sharding) database built around strong replication
(Paxos). Google's latest database called Megastore is also using Paxos and
they seem to be moving away from eventual consistency.

------
ok7
"If the data grows past the capacity of one server, then the tables in the
database will have to be partitioned across computers. To avoid JOINs having
to cross the network in order to get data in different tables, we will have to
denormalize it. Denormalization stores all of the data from different tables
that one might want to look up at once in a single place. This makes our
database look like a key-lookup storage system, leaving us wondering what
other data models might better suit the data. "

I have a question here. Denormalization increases redundancy of data, thus
also increasing space requirements. So how is denormalization a solution to
low server capacity?

------
rbranson
Sometimes I wonder if the claims made by people that banks require ACID are
rooted in any kind of experience or fact.

~~~
dagheti
ACID isn't a banking issue, it's an issue in any database where data integrity
is important. Having written administration software for life insurance
companies, you can be sure that we designed our software to rely on ACID
semantics.

Without transactions, correctly writing the software would have been far more
difficult, especially in situations where you need to rollback a transaction
that is partially completed because of system errors.

~~~
equark
Even Google has admitted that they wish they had built transaction support
into BigTable from the start. Instead each internal group tried to create
their own hack.

